# First routed dish



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's my first attempt at a routed dish. I didn't take the camera into the workshop to take any 'how to' pics, which is probably just as well because routing these bowls makes a LOT of saw dust !!
It's oak (again), is about 20 cm diameter and 5cm deep, and is finished with mineral oil.
Here's the story behind it. (seems there's a story behind everything I make)

I recently noticed old park benches being replaced by new ones (in the middle of winter ?!) and thought to go to the cities parks department to find out what happens to the old wood. I discovered once there that they have a fully fledged industrial sized workshop and make all their own wooden park equipment ! I started to drool. The guy in charge was very friendly and helpful and showed me the pile of old wood from benches. Too rotten to use. He then took me into the workshop and showed me the scrap bin ! Lot's of useful oak, ash, and pine offcuts. He let me take what ever I wanted, some bits quite large. I can go back any time and get more !
His only condition was that I made him a gift from some of the wood. So this dish is it.


I don't have any template guides and I don't have any templates.
So how did I do it ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result for your first attempt, Gav

I'm waiting to see how you did it......


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Great result for your first attempt, Gav
> 
> I'm waiting to see how you did it......


A hint.
I used something I made myself, and you have also made one. 
In fact, most folks on this site have probably made one or bought one at some point.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

gav said:


> A hint.
> I used something I made myself, and you have also made one.
> In fact, most folks on this site have probably made one or bought one at some point.


If I had to guess, I would have to say a circle cutter?

btw... nice job on the bowl, every bit as good as if done on the lathe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav

Nice job 
" So how did I do it ? "
With out any templates or guides I would say with a cir.jig too plus a band saw....
Plus the rings glue to a flat board..

=========



gav said:


> Here's my first attempt at a routed dish. I didn't take the camera into the workshop to take any 'how to' pics, which is probably just as well because routing these bowls makes a LOT of saw dust !!
> It's oak (again), is about 20 cm diameter and 5cm deep, and is finished with mineral oil.
> Here's the story behind it. (seems there's a story behind everything I make)
> 
> ...


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a solid piece of oak.
Whilst it was still a rectangle, I did indeed use a circle jig to rout the outside, and then the inside edge. My bits aren't very long so the cuts only made it 3/4 of the way.
I then switched to a pattern bit and an oversized base to rout out the rest of the inside.
Then I cut away the outside excess with the table saw as I don't have a bandsaw, and then switched to the router table and a long flush cut bit to complete the outside.
Did a little rounding over also.
It didn't require much sanding except on the inside bottom because my pattern bit isn't a plunge bit and left the bottom a little rough.

Even though this was made with a recycled offcut, I still couldn't help but feel that it was a wasteful process.
I'd much rather cut the inner circle out with a scroll saw and use it to make another smaller dish, and so on and so on.

Thanks for all the compliments and sorry about all the words :wacko:


----------

